# Buying A Prepaid Phone Locally? Don't.



## Johnny2Puffs (18/3/14)

Just got my Android 5.3" phone. A no name from China running Android JB 4.2.2. Quad core. 8MP back camera and 2MP front. 1.3GHz.
Very happy with it and only paid just over R1200 for it.
My daughter's boyfriend is pissed off now as he bought a Galaxy Note 2 and it looks exactly the same and performs the same. He ran Antutu on it and it came out at 17850. Just lower than his. 
Most phones are made in China for distributors and sold at $100 each. The over runs are sold to the public at the same price and they just remove the name. Or keep making them for private sale. They have the know how, parts and equipment to carry on with the assembly.
Here is a link to my phone.

http://www.pandawill.com/f240w-smar...inch-3g-gps-gesture-sensing-white-p84868.html


----------



## shabbar (18/3/14)

I would prefer buying my electronics locally with a guarantee , if I have a problem back to the supplier it goes IMO


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (18/3/14)

I have a 1 year warranty on it. If you want to buy it for R6K rather than R1.2K then it is up to you. If it bricks then I would merely buy another. I bought a Blackberry Torch 9860 2 years ago from China and it is still going strong.


----------



## ET (18/3/14)

some of us just like to roll the dice


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (18/3/14)

Where do most vapors buy their e-cigs from??? And cheaper than the US or local.


----------



## Riaz (19/3/14)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> I have a 1 year warranty on it. If you want to buy it for R6K rather than R1.2K then it is up to you. If it bricks then I would merely buy another. I bought a Blackberry Torch 9860 2 years ago from China and it is still going strong.



do you buy them online?


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (19/3/14)

Yes. This phone I bought from http://www.pandawill.com/f240w-smar...inch-3g-gps-gesture-sensing-white-p84868.html


----------



## Riaz (19/3/14)

t


Johnny2Puffs said:


> Yes. This phone I bought from http://www.pandawill.com/f240w-smar...inch-3g-gps-gesture-sensing-white-p84868.html



thanks


----------

